# Urgent Need Background Information on Central Park Medical College!



## m.h.mir20 (Aug 28, 2012)

can anyone give some feedback about the college ..like comments about its teaching staff, teaching hospitals, student body, USMLE/PLAB results of students, residency placements abroad,alumni..etc...it would be much appreciated ...thanks !


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

Its a normal kind of med college...Not so much facilities and value,,,but ofcorse better then some colleges....:?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

rockstar said:


> Its a normal kind of med college...Not so much facilities and value,,,but ofcorse better then some colleges....:?


I beg to differ..

its above normal...its very good actually..for the last two years or the 2 years before that i heard that its students kept getting 1st and 2nd positions in uhs...thats VERY impressive...

the faculty is the BEST in lahore i can assure you because my mum is a doctor and she knows all about faculty etc and she ALWAYS praises the staff of cpmc...

the campus is beautiful and purposely built..my own brother studies there and loves it! the only downside is that its far..thats why i didnt apply to it...warna its a really good college..and sorry i do'nt know much about plab etc...

anyway go for it!!


----------



## SAMZ (Nov 13, 2012)

*How Is Rashid Latif Medical College?*



bkn said:


> I beg to differ..
> 
> its above normal...its very good actually..for the last two years or the 2 years before that i heard that its students kept getting 1st and 2nd positions in uhs...thats VERY impressive...
> 
> ...


 how is rashid latif medical college?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

SAMZ said:


> how is rashid latif medical college?


both  both are well established and have a good set up...


----------



## SAMZ (Nov 13, 2012)

bkn said:


> both  both are well established and have a good set up...


thanks i have 73%agg, fmh and lmdc seen diff, so should i go for rashid latif medical college?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

thats up to you 

but yes fmh and lmdc are a little out of reach


----------



## SAMZ (Nov 13, 2012)

bkn said:


> thats up to you
> 
> but yes fmh and lmdc are a little out of reach


I am going for rashid latif,, the degree is the same right?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

SAMZ said:


> I am going for rashid latif,, the degree is the same right?


obviously the degree is from uhs...don't worry


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

rashid lateef don't have proper hostel system.... but if you are from lhr then no prob from you i have heard their teacher change quckly like after months... thats whyi left it after call of dues .well best of luck...


----------



## SAMZ (Nov 13, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> rashid lateef don't have proper hostel system.... but if you are from lhr then no prob from you i have heard their teacher change quckly like after months... thats whyi left it after call of dues .well best of luck...


my friend studies there.. he is pretty happy with rashid latif.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> rashid lateef don't have proper hostel system.... but if you are from lhr then no prob from you i have heard their teacher change quckly like after months... thats whyi left it after call of dues .well best of luck...


so where do you plan on going?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

bkn said:


> so where do you plan on going?


 i have deposited my dues in akhtar saeed

- - - Updated - - -



SAMZ said:


> my friend studies there.. he is pretty happy with rashid latif.


 one of my dad's colleague son got admission there last year...but after giving first prof he left it... he also asked me not to go there

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> so where do you plan on going?


 and where are you going?


----------



## m.h.mir20 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the insight..its much appreciated....I have made up my mind and I am going to go to cpmc!!


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> and where are you going?


I left fmh...now i'm going to SMDC inshaALLAH


----------

